# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Será?

## Manuel Faria

Viva pessoal. Gostava que me ajudassem a identificar os seguintes corais:

 1°-Será uma montipora Foliosa ou capricornis?

 2°-É uma Euphylia paraancora ou ancora?

 3°-Caulastrea?

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

A montipora é bastante complicado de identificar até à espécie.

A Euphyllia é uma parancora

Sim tens uma caulastrea

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> A Euphyllia é uma parancora
> 
> Sim tens uma caulastrea
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva



concordo com o Nuno e acrescento que a montipora me parece mais com uma aequituberculata do que com uma capricornis  :yb665:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Montipora aequituberculata

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6231

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Duarte e Nuno

Agora, vendo a foto, também a mim me parece. Mas se nem o dono da loja sabia ao certo o nome, como hei-de eu saber? :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu diria:

Montipora Aequituberculata

Euphylia Paraancora

Caulastrea furcata

----------


## Manuel Faria

Obrigado!!!! :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------

